# If You Were GIVEN Â£1,000,000....



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

...*What would you do with it?*

In my opinion, its not enough to change my life or enable me to retire... the housing markets rocky, i'm happy with my car, i'm happy with my house... shares are out of the question...

Just speculation by the way....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lump Â£500K into property, pay off mortgage, RS4 & credit cards as would then have minimal outgoings plus income from 3-4 rental properties as well as my regular income (in my mind we'd then be minted  )

Would probably have about Â£100K ish spare so would purchase either a Gallardo or GT3RS (keeping the RS4/6) & spend more time doing track days in the Lambo/Pork.

I'd be more than happy with all that.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

On a million you could net at least Â£80k a year, enough for me not to worry about going to work.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thebears said:


> On a million you could net at least Â£80k a year, enough for me not to worry about going to work.


how would you do that? I figured 60k a year?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > On a million you could net at least Â£80k a year, enough for me not to worry about going to work.
> ...


Less Tax.

To be able to buy what I want and live a comfortable life I reckon a figure of Â£5m would be nice.

With that I would buy a house for around Â£1.5m. A villa somewhere warm in the winter, and then a nice yacht, leaving approx Â£3m strategically invested across a mixture of higher risk/gain investments and low/zero risk bonds.

Most importantly I would leave UKplc.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Richard i'm talking about Â£1m tho...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Richard i'm talking about Â£1m tho...


Â£1m will only buy a reasonable house :?

Anyway nothing wrong with being ambitious


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The usual. Pay off mortgage, replace TT with R8, stay at posher places on holiday, give some of it charity, save some.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

4-500K in Property. Provided you don't need the return inside of 10 years, whatever happens in the short term you will still end up making money.

200 in Secured return Bonds accross various Firms.

250 to buy a humble property for myself..

Live on rental income for 5 years, re-assess housing market and either invest in more in property or depending on the global economy sell up and re-invest.

I could cut my hours at work have more time for liesure and proably net 100k a year prorata over the next 5 years easy.

Anyone who says, "If I won the lottery I wouldn't change my life" is unimaginitive or full of shit.

3 million would def allow me to quit work. 1 million, it may take 5 years but I'd def retire before I'm 30!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Lump Â£500K into property, pay off mortgage, RS4 & credit cards as would then have minimal outgoings plus income from 3-4 rental properties as well as my regular income (in my mind we'd then be minted  )
> 
> Would probably have about Â£100K ish spare so would purchase either a Gallardo or GT3RS (keeping the RS4/6) & spend more time doing track days in the Lambo/Pork.
> 
> I'd be more than happy with all that.


Ditto


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Replace the 997 with a 997 Turbo or GT2, get the bird a supercharged RRS and then stickrest in a high interest bond and spend what I get from it. Then when my contract is up here in a couple of years jack in work and start my own property development business. Super  Oh and buy a few more nice watches and the bird some nicer jewellery and lots of handbags and shoes.

Are you giving a mil away Adam?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I would'nt pay of the mortgage, cheap money.

Best rate say 5.5% for a mortgage and 8% for a high interest saver/bond then borrowing to buy your house and saving will give your more money in interest made.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

no im not giving away a million... lol

i'm speculating because its nice to know different ways that people would spend the money.

i do have a few prospects coming my way if i'm very lucky and work really hard over the next year who knows?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> no im not giving away a million... lol
> 
> i'm speculating because its nice to know different ways that people would spend the money.
> 
> i do have a few prospects coming my way if i'm very lucky and work really hard over the next year who knows?


Best of luck


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Lock_Stock said:


> Anyone who says, "If I won the lottery I wouldn't change my life" is unimaginitive or full of shit.


Or I presume already has a lot more money than you :roll: :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i`d buy a house for about 300k, go on a mad holiday, buy an r8 and spend the rest on mods for poor forum members so everyone can have a remap and blueflame exhaust............ im really generous


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> and spend the rest on mods for poor forum members so everyone can have a remap and blueflame exhaust............ im really generous


lol

bet u wouldnt!!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

thebears said:


> I would'nt pay of the mortgage, cheap money.
> Best rate say 5.5% for a mortgage and 8% for a high interest saver/bond then borrowing to buy your house and saving will give your more money in interest made.


But depends if your interest is being taxed (especially at 40%).

I would do a load of updating/renovating that needs doing on the house but which can't afford at the mo. 
plus invest some (as above, mix of property + finance). 
Always turn left on the plane, even for holidays (and take more of them)
Take time off to try to work out how to make the other 4mill that I reckon would remove the need for me to work again (at least on stuff I don't want to)


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

HighTT said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who says, "If I won the lottery I wouldn't change my life" is unimaginitive or full of shit.
> ...


fair point


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd phone Kelly Brook :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I dont think it would change my lifestyle that much, i already get sausages with my eggs in the morning lol

BUT, I'd keep the 997, prob get an F430, an Audemars Piquet Royal Oak and invest the rest. Lets say i get a minimum of 55K a year return, that would be enough money for me to buy myself nice toys when i feel like, 2 nice holidays a year etc plus keep the mortage paid.

Id keep working, but probably on 3 days a week, no more NHS and just do the procedures I like... implants implants implants


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i've just thought.... i'd fly first class to singapore then do a 3-4 week luxury cruise around the far east and austrailia... then fly back, first class of course!

I wonder what Gemma would think of me leaving her in cattle class?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RK07 said:


> I'd phone Kelly Brook :wink:


In would take more than Â£1.000.000 she would still tell ypu to piss off :wink: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

1 GT3, M3, 535d touring, gin, hookers, drugs etc.

And the rest i'd just waste.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > and spend the rest on mods for poor forum members so everyone can have a remap and blueflame exhaust............ im really generous
> ...


bet i would adam, i REALLY am that nice a guy :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Buy the TTF so I could delete any threads that bored me. I would be a busy boy. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Leg said:


> Buy the TTF so I could delete any threads that bored me. I would be a busy boy. :lol: :wink:


lol - you may aswell delete the MKI forum then!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Buy the TTF so I could delete any threads that bored me. I would be a busy boy. :lol: :wink:
> ...


Oh its got M and K in it but not a chuffin 1! :wink:

I wonder how much it would cost to have an automated search and delete feature developed.........what *would *we search and delete? Gimme an R..... :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If I were given Â£1.000.000 knowing my luck I would get a bill for Â£2.000.000 the next day


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Richard i'm talking about Â£1m tho...


He's a nobber aint he.

Offer him a million and he spends 1.5! :?

Sounds like my sort of budgeting back in the day!!! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

andy yr right, thats the sorta thing that happens to me! As soon as i take money into my right hand im handing it over with the left!

so what would you do with a million then Neil?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> andy yr right, thats the sorta thing that happens to me! As soon as i take money into my right hand im handing it over with the left!
> 
> so what would you do with a million then Neil?


Resurrect Longbridge? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

she wont be a millionaire.... :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> she wont be a millionaire.... :lol:


ROFL


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Leg said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > andy yr right, thats the sorta thing that happens to me! As soon as i take money into my right hand im handing it over with the left!
> ...


Oh LMFAO @ Leg! :lol:

Adam ~ I'd by Leg a personality implant! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


I thought you blew the cash on a wit bypass already? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Plenty of wit. Just stuuupid and dont reed peeples posts proplee!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Plenty of wit. Just stuuupid and dont reed peeples posts proplee!


To be fair, thats a good policy on this forum in most cases.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Would get well Pi**ed and contemplate a week later


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Fly to Las Vegas.........! 13 Black, yeah baby yeah....!


----------

